# 5500 acre Jenkins County Club has openings



## captainhook (Aug 8, 2008)

A good friend of mine has a club in Jenkins Co, Ga that has six slots open for the 2008-09 season. The club is a still hunting family club. There are great numbers of deer on the property and some sizable bucks too. I have not deer hunted with them since 2004-05 as we started a strict QDM club. This club is made up of great folks and the President would do anything in the world for you. The terrain varies from river swamp, agriculture, foodplots, pines and hardwoods. The club follows Georgia law to the letter. It is a great place to bring kids and serious hunters will enjoy success here too. The dues are 1000 per family with a 100 dollar charge if you use a lot on his campground. If you send me a pm I will be happy to put you in contact with him.

I have taken a couple good bucks off the place.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Lease Inof*

I would be interested in finding out more about it....?

Total members? Power,water, septic for trailer? Directions to the club? How many stands (club or personal)?
rules?

Can you have someone call me at 321-303-1248 ...my email address is :  gjwilliamsjr1@aol.com

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 14, 2008)

Captainhook,

I will be joining a lease this week.  I need the specifics and information to be able to add this to the possible list.  I am visiting several clubs this week and could possibly add this to the list to see.  Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 15, 2008)

Captainhook,

Please advise.....

Thanks!


----------



## dprince (Nov 15, 2008)

Please call me about your lease in Jenkins county
4785380205


----------



## gobblergitter (Nov 16, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------



## wpart0063 (Nov 16, 2008)

Captainhook,

I believe the membership is full.  You will have to ask Tommy but I believe I was the last opening.

Wpart


----------

